# 1937 Hartford/Columbia



## Jewelman13 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm on the hunt for some parts for my 1937 Hartford/Columbia bicycle.

What I need is the tank and the chain guard. 
My bike is marroon and egg white.






Any help would be greatly appreciated for my project. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a red chainguard from a 37, it is solid not the cheesgrater style you have pictured, that page may be from 38...chainguard is 55 plus actual shipping


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Can you send me a photo of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Here are photos of my Hartford/Columbia bike:


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't have a pic handy of the chainguard...follow the link to a pic of my 37 Westfield with matching chainguard...can get pics this weekend. And for the sake of arguement, my bike is for sure a 37 because there is a sticker on the front facing side of the rear fender stating that it is...Columbia 60th anniversary...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5907339019/in/album-72157632852060112/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/6633332435/in/album-72157602356066779/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/6633331957/in/album-72157602356066779/


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 21, 2016)

I stand corrected: mine is a 38.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 21, 2016)

More pics.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Still looking for a chain guard.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 27, 2016)

86 the chain guard.
What I really need is the tank... Red/marroon


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 6, 2016)

Still looking...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 18, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> Can you send me a photo of it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 18, 2016)

HELLO FROM A FIRST TIME CORRESPONDENT IN HENDERSON NEVADA....INTERESTING QUESTION.....I COLLECT COLUMBIAS AND JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE A COMPLETE 1938 MENS...IT IS THE EARLY MODEL WITH INSTRUMENT PANEL ..I.E SPEEDO AND CLOCK....IT IS BLUE JUST LIKE MY MATCHED PAIR OF 1941 REPRODUCTIONS...I ALSO HAVE A CHINESE MADE 1937 WHICH IS NOTHING LIKE THE 38 OR THE 41'S...BUT I DON'T CARE AS LONG AS I CAN MODIFY IT AND MAKE IT INTO A RETRO POLICE BIKE WITH SPEEDO AND HORN...AH THE FUN IS IN THE COLLECTING AND KEEPING BIKES THE WAY EACH PERSON LIKES THE BEST....


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 4, 2016)

Still on the hunt....


----------

